# India Freight Kills 7 Elephants



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 26, 2010)

Apparently the only thing really unusual about this incident is the number killed at once. Two stories for the different photos...

7 elephants killed in India by speeding train

Seven elephants killed by speeding train in India

"Elephants are considered sacred in Hindu-majority India and earlier this month the environment and forest ministry declared them a 'national heritage animal' that should be given the same protection as the endangered tiger.

"The accident came as Hindus celebrated the end of an 11-day annual festival marking the birth of Lord Ganesha, the revered elephant-headed god."


----------



## jis (Sep 26, 2010)

Result of encroachment by humans into reserve territory for elephants causing them to move out to seek greener pastures. You should see the discussion going on regarding this episode on IRFCNA(requires free subscription).

Incidentally, if there is an even more inane news media than the one in the US, it has got to be the Indian one. For a sample see this 3 minute segment. The fact that you do not understand a word of the voice-over since it is in Hindi should not have any impact on your understanding of the silliness of it. Some have surmised that possibly the whole thing was arranged to save the job of the reporter since she had not been producing any news at all of late.


----------



## DET63 (Sep 26, 2010)

*Moose Hit By Train*



Train v. large animal in Canada.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Sep 27, 2010)

jis said:


> Result of encroachment by humans into reserve territory for elephants causing them to move out to seek greener pastures...


On a lighter note...


----------



## AlanB (Sep 27, 2010)

That elephant looks pretty heavy to me.

Definately not light! :giggle:


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Sep 27, 2010)

AlanB said:


> That elephant looks pretty heavy to me.
> 
> Definately not light! :giggle:


But he's hovering near that 2nd story deck!


----------

